# partitionner ? ubuntu



## kid-a (31 Décembre 2004)

bjr, j'aimerais installer ubuntoo ou une autre distribution grand publique de linux sur mon ibook mais pour cela (enfin je suppose) je dois partitionner mon disque (et malheureusement je n'en ai qu'un ...), donc question existe-t-il un moyen de le faire sans effacer le disque (on m'a affirmé que ca existait sur pc donc pq pas sur mac) et autre question pour le multi boot ca se passe cmt ?

merci et joyeuses fetes

ps : (si vous avez une meilleur distribution a me proposer avec des tutos pour l'instal je suis preneur )


----------



## Simon T. (1 Janvier 2005)

Salut,

Ubuntu m'a l'air pas mal comme distribution, mais je ne l'ai pas encore installée, j'espère le faire un de ces prochains jours.

Concernant le partitionnement du disque, je sais qu'il est possible de partitionner son disque sans effacer le contenu, mais l'opération est risquée, il faut donc de toute façon sauvegarder toutes les données, donc le gain de temps n'est pas énorme (d'autant plus qu'il y a des risques que ça ne fonctionne pas). Pour cette raison, je te conseillerais d'effacer ton disque... je me rappelle par contre plus exactement comment faire pour partionner un disque sans l'effacer, si tu veux quand même tenter le coup, mais une petite recherche sous google devrait te renseigner.

Bonne année!

Simon


----------



## molgow (2 Janvier 2005)

Sur versiontracker.com, on trouve 2 softs qui font ça : iPartition et VolumeWorks.

Mais comme le fait remarquer Simon, je doute que cela soit sans risque. Et si tu veux être sûr du résultat le meilleur moyen est tout de même de tout sauvegarder, tout effacer et repartitionner.


----------

